# Bigger



## Hydrobell (Aug 12, 2021)

A few of this evening snaps.. couple more weeks


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 12, 2021)

These are harder to grow than roses...lol I'm hoping I can get them looking as nice as some of the others I see on here. But for my first time they might be a tad short .. lol.. but they smell nice.. lol gotta love that sativa..


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2021)

What flavors are those?


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

Looks pretty good to me


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> What flavors are those?


Bruce banner  and girl scout cookie


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> Bruce banner  and girl scout cookie



cool thanks

have you grown the bruce banner before and if so what is the smoke like?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Looks pretty good to me




do you have your glasses on and your hearing aid in?

asking for a friend


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> do you have your glasses on and your hearing aid in?
> 
> asking for a friend


I have both hearing aids in .... couldn't see to type this without my glasses....bet you can't guess what else I have hooked up.


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> cool thanks
> 
> have you grown the bruce banner before and if so what is the smoke like?


No I haven't.. can't wait to smoke it myself


----------

